# American Casinos Michael Tata passed away last night



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I got a call from a friend in Buffalo (where Tata is from) this morning but didn't want to post anything till I got it confirmed, but here it is:

http://www.newsday.com/news/local/w...jul07,0,176148.story?coll=ny-ap-regional-wire


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Is the series still in production?

Are they going to stop broadcasting it?


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

Wow, is that the guy who always yells at the woman?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by zyzzx _
> *Wow, is that the guy who always yells at the woman? *


yes


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

wow, that is just weird.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *
> 
> Is the series still in production?
> ...


All the episodes for the first season are in the can. But I would not be surprised if there was a second season.. The show seems very popular..

But man, what a bummer.. Tata passing away at such a young, young age.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

My goodness, 33 is just way too young to die.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

33 is definitely too young to die. He may have been on the heart attack express from all the stress and his perfectionist nature, but that's still too young.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow. And can someone explain to me why I'm having CSI flashbacks?

That's just sad.


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

What's strange is when I went to Discovery's website they don't list him on the staff: http://media.dsc.discovery.com/fansites/americancasino/americancasino.html

or am I just missing something?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I wonder if it was natural causes or if he offed himself. Is suicide considered "foul play?"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lander215 _
> *What's strange is when I went to Discovery's website they don't list him on the staff: http://media.dsc.discovery.com/fansites/americancasino/americancasino.html
> 
> or am I just missing something? *


They removed his profile from the webpage. It was there yesterday.


----------



## lurchsjn (Feb 19, 2004)

That was the 1st thing I did, went to the Discovery Channel website and looked at the staff bios. His info has been removed. 

Even with the 1st season already shot, I wonder if the remaining episodes will be shown.

From the show, the guy never seemed to be relaxed, except the one time at the bar with the PR guy. He was even wired when he went to that JC1K party (floor scuff). It could have been stress, but 33 is way too early to go.

My condolences to his family and to the staff of GVR.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

> I wonder if it was natural causes or if he offed himself. Is suicide considered "foul play?"


In my somewhat limited experience, it is not.


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

Could someone please help me, I only watched the first episode, close to when it aired, and then have the rest stashed on my TiVo for a "rainy day".

What did he look like? Is the the guy with the dark hair, dark mustache that was away from his family and ate in the cafeteria by himself on Super Bowl Sunday?

I would just like to put a face with a name, and Google isn't helping.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

No, he's a clean-shaven brunette, average height, always impeccably dressed and always high-strung. In the first episope, I think they showed him having a drink with Wayne, the Director of Marketing.


----------



## Webchump (Jan 1, 2004)

Not sure if he was on the first episode, but he is the one that is always picking on Ninya (they make up hotel operations). He always seemed like a total ahole to her, although a lot of it seemed really staged. He also gives out chips , normally as a reward, but for him he gave them out as a sarcastic gesture against staff.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Ntombi _
> *No, he's a clean-shaven brunette, average height, always impeccably dressed and always high-strung.*


 Average height? The guy looks like he's about 4'2".


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MattDing _
> *I would just like to put a face with a name, and Google isn't helping.
> *


Never mind. I just lost faith in the great Google for a moment:
http://www.greenvalleyranchresort.c...n_NoNav.asp?p=6&d=60&sd=84&v=679&pid=2145&bp=

I'm sorry Google. A thousand apologies.

[Children of the Corn]You must placate the Google Gods. They are your friends[/Children of the Corn]


----------



## f44 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear. I watched the first episode but couldn't stand it when they have people say (obvious) scripted commentary to the camera. It sounds awful. The whole point of those on reality shows was to let people express what they really thought (or at least their reaction to producer's questions, but the reaction just is impossible to watch when scripted).


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Judging from the GVR Web site, it's not as far from the Strip as I thought. H'mm.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Just a few miles. I guess you could say it's out in the suburbs. It actually seems like a really nice place. If you wanted to stay away from all the massive hotels and traffic on the strip, and wanted a more "intimate" place, it seems like to be a fantastic choice.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

I didn't like the guy at all, but I'm still sorry to hear about his passing. Way too young indeed.

Heart attack was my first thought too. The couple of times on the show I've seen him in a "relaxed" atmosphere (ultra-lounge "research" trip, and JC1K), he still looked very stiff and uncomfortable. He looked stressed out everytime he was in a shot.

Just from what I saw of the guy, suicide may be plausible too. He had to be in a heck of a state of desperation to pull that, though; The kind of desparation I don't wish on anyone.

The M.E. will find out I guess.

My sincere condoleances to his family and the GVR staff.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jsmeeker _
> *Just a few miles. I guess you could say it's out in the suburbs. It actually seems like a really nice place. If you wanted to stay away from all the massive hotels and traffic on the strip, and wanted a more "intimate" place, it seems like to be a fantastic choice. *


I was definitely planning to pay the place a visit the next time I'm in Vegas. 'looks like a nice place.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Maybe I'll go there when they have a slots tournament. At least I'll know where the missing food is! 

Come to think of it, everybody else will know, too, as they undoubtedly will have watched the show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

They also have one of THE best places to eat breakfast: Original Pancake House. When I was in Vegas in January we drove out there just for breakfast.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I've got an Original Pancake House two towns over from me. I've tried it several times but never found it to be particularly special. Maybe it's just this particular location.


----------



## lordsutch (Apr 30, 2000)

What a horrible shame, and at such an early age too.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataylor _
> *Average height? The guy looks like he's about 4'2". *


 Yeah, I was trying to be nice.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

If my guess is right, this is a spoiler:


Spoiler



If he was at home, and there is already a new V.P. (assuming he wasn't hired immediately after news of the death), Tata must have been fired. For somone as anal as he presented himself, that could have been devastaing. I wouldn't rule out suicide. A very neat and clean suicide.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Since when is real life a spoiler?


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Only because my guess may be an element of an upcoming episode. But I understand your point. I was half expecting Grissom to show up.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by balboa dave _
> *If my guess is right, this is a spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...


No.

He didn't show up for work, and he always shows up for work, so they knew something was wrong and sent someone to his house to look for him.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Turtleboy _
> *No.
> 
> He didn't show up for work, and he always shows up for work, so they knew something was wrong and sent someone to his house to look for him. *


I did a Google search for that kind of info before I posted. What was your source?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by balboa dave _
> *I did a Google search for that kind of info before I posted. What was your source? *


Hmmmm.....

I could have sworn I read that somewhere, but can't find it anymore.


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

A bit more info from this article in the LV Review Journal. It certainly doesn't sound like he was fired.

http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2004/Jul-07-Wed-2004/news/24258779.html


----------



## iceisles (Mar 9, 2003)

This is very saddening news. He was a harsh guy, no doubt. And yet, I felt for him - he wanted perfection and it always seemed just out of reach. At his age, suicide seems the most likely explanation, but we will see. As soon as more news comes out, I hope someone will post it on this thread. My condolences go out to his family and the GVR staff.


----------



## lurchsjn (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for providing the reviewjournal.com article. I visited the GVR website last night to scrounge for more info, but none available.

One thing I did see was the room $$$$ at GVR are $$$$$$$. Has anyone ever stayed there, and is it worth the extra $$$ they're asking?

Steve


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

What a shame! I think he had serious "Napoleon syndrome" issues (you know, small stature/large personality), but it is a shame when one dies so young! My condolences to his family.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Here is an article that I saw over at Entertainment Weekly's website, if it was suicide something like this sure wouldn't have helped his psyche:


"Over at the Discovery Channel's American Casino, there's a whole staff
of jerks running the Green Valley Ranch Resort Casino and Spa (just off
the Vegas strip). Some weeks, they manage to misplace great trays of
food meant as free grazing fodder for the cattle -- excuse me, patrons
-- of a blackjack tournament. (Where is the camera when, say, some high
roller fingers a sallow bit of neglected meat after it's been sitting in
a hallway for hours?)

''American Casino'' comes to life only when two employees, director of
hotel operations Michael Tata and hotel manager Ninya Perna, show up on
screen to discuss each other's responsibilities. And by ''discuss'' I
mean ''rip each other's throats out.'' Tata is a great reality-show
character: a first-class weasel, groveling to the higher-ups, then
swerving around to become sadistically passive-aggressive and
condescending to Perna. It's easy to see why this seething lump of
creepiness is threatened by the tall drink o' water Perna -- she's
intelligent, funny, and more classily attractive than any showgirl: a
nightmare underling for an insecure overlord who tries to belittle her
down to size. "


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Well the first paragraph was so stupid that I should have quit reading there.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lurchsjn _
> *One thing I did see was the room $$$$ at GVR are $$$$$$$. Has anyone ever stayed there, and is it worth the extra $$$ they're asking?
> 
> Steve *


huh?? I'm not sure why you are using all those dollar signs. What exactly are you asking?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I'm staying there first week of August. Inspired by the show admittedly.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

What, exactly, is a "station" casino?


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *What, exactly, is a "station" casino? *


Just the name of a company that owns a chain.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Oh, OK. I thought it might be some sort of legalistic term, like the riverboat casinos that have to be "docked" on a "river" to be legal in some states.


----------



## lurchsjn (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jsmeeker _
> *huh?? I'm not sure why you are using all those dollar signs. What exactly are you asking? *


While out at their website, I did a book reservation online and picked a few random dates. GVR was wanting between $299 and $349/night for a room. Last time I went to Vegas, was in the $49 to $99 range. That's what the $ were for. 

Steve


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lurchsjn _
> *While out at their website, I did a book reservation online and picked a few random dates. GVR was wanting between $299 and $349/night for a room. Last time I went to Vegas, was in the $49 to $99 range. That's what the $ were for.
> 
> Steve *


ohh... Just like any other hotel. Some cost more than others. A Four Seasons is more than a La Quinta. GVR is more than Excalibur.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I actually work right near GVR. It is a nice place situated in a residential/office space commercial area about a 15-20 minute drive from the strip. Station Casinos is a "locals casino" company, meaning they run casinos that cater to locals, not too much glitz and glam, just good food and gambling, with GVR being the exception. 
There are some nice restaurants in the casino. Il Fornaio is my favorite for Itallian. The Original Pancake House is good but pricey. Two of us went there once for pancakes and coffee and the tab came to $25, which is a bit much for Pancakes IMO. They just opened some new shops and restaurants adjoining the casino. Also nearby are a PF Changs and a Claimjumper which are pretty good if you have never been. They are building a new hotel wing, so if you have a room facing the pool, you might get some noise. Also if you are looking for a Vegas Experience, you can find something really nice on the strip for under $249-300. Although I have never been in one of the hotel rooms, the place doesn't seem to be worth that much, but that's my opinion.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I just started watching the show due to all the good things said here. Actually caught up on a bunch of episodes over the holiday weekend when they ran them.

At first the name didn't register with me, but then I realized who it was.

All I can say at this point is I am sorry to hear it. Anything else I can think of saying would come across as less than senstive I think.


----------



## lurchsjn (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the hotel, DeDondeEs. As they appended Resort/Spa to their name, I knew they were going to be more than the $69 or so for a weekday at the Trop or Excalibur, but wasn't sure if the extra bucks were worth it.

Andyf, have to let us know what you thought when you stay there next month.

Well, showtime is tonight, and I've season-pass'd it, but will probably watch as well to see if they say anything before showtime. Discovery.com still not saying anything, so guess we'll wait until tonight.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Enjoy your stay, it should be nice. I haven't seen any of these episodes, but I did a SP last night so I will have to catch up. 
Another nice off-strip place in LV similar to Green Valley Ranch is the JW Marriott and Spa. We stayed there on our honeymoon night, that place is REALLY nice. The rooms are immaculate, also the hotel is surrounded by and near many golf courses, a good place to stay if you like golf.


----------



## landrumdh (Oct 6, 2003)

WOW.

Way to young to die


----------



## daylightpossum (May 22, 2003)

According to an article in today's Los Angeles Times:
======================================
Executive producer Craig Piligian said his crew was taping life in the resort this week, and that the staff's reaction to Tata's death would become part of the show in several weeks. "We're going to handle it as we would in a reality show. It's reality television," Piligian said Friday. "As tragic as this is, it happens. We're going to let it play out as it would in reality, and deal with it when it's appropriate. He [Tata] would have wanted it that way."

A crew has been filming 18 to 20 hours a day at the 200-room resort since January. "American Casino," which debuted June 4 and airs on Friday nights, is part of a mini-boom in Vegas-themed programming that includes a similar casino reality show on the Fox network, set at the Golden Nugget in Las Vegas. Weeks of shooting and editing are still to be performed on the remaining seven episodes of "American Casino."
===============================


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Any word on cause of death?


----------



## daylightpossum (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ellinj _
> *Any word on cause of death? *


No, they said it would take a couple of weeks for toxicology tests to come back.

Randy


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The latest episode (July 9) didn't change anything. Tata's still in the opening credits. Maybe next week. Seven more episodes to go.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

That is so incredibly sad!!  

Will the show continue to air?

EDIT: You guys, I just checked the Discovery Channel Website for American Casino and he is no longer pictured in the "Meet the Staff" section.


----------



## zync (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLbadgirl _
> *Will the show continue to air?*


As far as one can tell, the show will go on. Also read that the producers will cover the reaction of his death amogst the staff. This is reality TV after all.


----------



## lurchsjn (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daylightpossum _
> *According to an article in today's Los Angeles Times:
> ======================================
> Executive producer Craig Piligian said his crew was taping life in the resort this week, and that the staff's reaction to Tata's death would become part of the show in several weeks. "We're going to handle it as we would in a reality show. It's reality television," Piligian said Friday. "As tragic as this is, it happens. We're going to let it play out as it would in reality, and deal with it when it's appropriate. He [Tata] would have wanted it that way."
> ...


Thanks for the update. Much appreciated.


----------



## daylightpossum (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lurchsjn _
> *Thanks for the update. Much appreciated. *


My pleasure.

Randy


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *The latest episode (July 9) didn't change anything. Tata's still in the opening credits. Maybe next week. Seven more episodes to go. *


yes but conspicuously absent from the show. I don't remember enough to say if this is normal but I can't remember a week he didn't beat up his subordinates.


----------



## iceisles (Mar 9, 2003)

I'd be surprised if his death wasn't suicide. I know he was high strung, but a heart attack at 33 is almost unheard of. I wonder how long it will be before they announce the toxicology results?


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Pretty sad, Indeed... I just started watching this show a few weeks ago (after being scolded by Turtleboy for *not* watching!) and really like it, much better than Fox's The Casino...

Tata was that perfect A-hole and he will be missed, that's for sure...


----------



## MsUnderstood (Jun 1, 2004)

The blurb I read in the local paper said they were filming at GVR (for season 2?) and planned to show staff reaction to his untimely death. 

So far the ruling is "natural causes" (not suicide, jilted lover, angry employee).

F44--I watched Fox's "CASINO" first and found American Casino to be great compared to that. At least on this show, the summary is scripted but the action is real.


----------



## iceisles (Mar 9, 2003)

The two shows aren't even close. I still have my "Casino" SP, but it's definitely scripted and rehearsed. They may read cue cards on "American Casino", but at least you are watching things that really happen. A true story about setting up a concert is more interesting to me than a contrived one about a pimp looking to hire an attractive woman that just happened to stroll into town.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *yes but conspicuously absent from the show. I don't remember enough to say if this is normal but I can't remember a week he didn't beat up his subordinates. *


I highly doubt the re-cut the most recent show to remove him from the show. I can't imagine they would re-cut any shows that are already in the can.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iceisles _
> *I'd be surprised if his death wasn't suicide. I know he was high strung, but a heart attack at 33 is almost unheard of. I wonder how long it will be before they announce the toxicology results? *


I am not so sure about that. Stress can be the root of a 30-something becoming victim to a heart attack. A co-worker very recently who was 30, yes 3-0 suffered a pretty major attack on the way home from work. Was hospitalized for 2 weeks. All signs and knowledge say he was a healthy 30 year old (though he was smoker--has since quit).

But yes, it's uncommon for something like this to happen just not unheard of.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

Even in the more "social" occasions we've seen him (JC1K, and Ultra Lounge "research" trip) he looked strung tight. Heart problems wouldn't surprise me at all but suicide would not either.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

On the show I watched tonight, there was a picture of Michael Tata that said in memory of 1971-2004. In the show he stated that his girlfriend of over 2 years had bought her own house and would be moving out in about 3 weeks. He had his usual interaction with Ninya.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nmiller855 _
> *On the show I watched tonight, there was a picture of Michael Tata that said in memory of 1971-2004. In the show he stated that his girlfriend of over 2 years had bought her own house and would be moving out in about 3 weeks. He had his usual interaction with Ninya. *


He and Ninya have (had) some serious romantic tension between the two of them. You can tell she is really into him. And he likes her too. His constantly picking on her like he was at the front desk was just his way of showing his feelings. I have a feeling we will see a *devastated* Ninya in the episode where they find out what happened to him.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

They must have been trying to edit it to imply something should be going on between the two when they showed both of them talk about their existing relationships with their respective significant others the way they cut back and forth between the two. Those scenes were probably put together before his death.

Interesting that they continue to show Dwayne socializing with Tata. That tells me that despite his OCD tendencies, there had to be a likable side to him.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nmiller855 _
> *On the show I watched tonight, there was a picture of Michael Tata that said in memory of 1971-2004. *


They ran the "In Memory of Michael Tata 1971-2004" at the beginning and the end of the episode.

It's eerie watching someone you know is going to die soon.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Yah Gray, my thoughts exactly. It'll be weird if it were a heart attack or suicide to see if the steps leading up to it are apparent on the show.

I don't think he was that bad a guy, he sure lets Ninya say basically anything she wants about him without ever really getting pissed.

-smak-


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Has anyone here -- in real life -- ever have a relationship like that between Ninya and Tata that actually _developed_ into a romance? Does that _really_ happen?

Any time a woman starts to badmouth me, any attraction I might have felt has disappeared immediately. I can't imagine how people can stick around for more of the same.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

I found the


Spoiler



Birthday present chat especially unnevring


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Actually, if you read the bio of Ninya, you see that she and Tata worked together before and Tata brought her along when he went to GVR. So their relationship (as it was) was a long one.


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PeteEMT _
> *I found the
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too...


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

There was an event in this episode that could be a contributing factor if suicide is determined to be the cause of death.


Spoiler



Tata mentions an end to a long term relationship, but offered no details. I had a friend who killed himself for that reason, and no one really saw it coming.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by balboa dave _
> *There was an event in this episode that could be a contributing factor if suicide is determined to be the cause of death.
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah, but he also mentioned he had a date, which is why he didn't help Ninya move for long. Sounds like he'd moved on OK.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataylor _
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Dating is not being over a long relationship, by any means, but it could be an attempted first step. Moving on depends on how it ended, by whom, and how much time has passed. Emotions run very deep, and pain even deeper. Still, it's just an observation, not a conclusion.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

I jumped into this series waaaaaay late. In fact, the one with the "In memory of" was only the second or third one I've seen. From that episode, I was under the impression Michael T. and Ninya were the couple breaking up. Reading here, however, that seems not to be the case. Did they not show Michael Tata's ex? Michael and Ninya certainly interact like a couple, but I did think it odd he'd be able to date someone who serves under him.

Other questions maybe somebody who works in gaming can answer. Can employees (management even?) drink and party in their own place? It seems on this show and on the one in Fox at the Golden Nugget, the management-types hang out at the casino when they're not working, at one of the bars or restaurants. I worked in advertising for a casino in Missouri and that was a definite no-no. And GVR people don't wear gaming badges... At least that I've seen. What gives?


----------



## iceisles (Mar 9, 2003)

I just got done watching the most recent episode and must say it was so sad knowing Tata is gone. He may have given others a hard time, but this episode really showed that he had a lighter side. Has there been any word about the cause of death? American Casino will certainly mention his passing, but I'd be very surprised if they elaborated on exactly what happened.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Well, I just got back in town and I was catching up on TiVo. I finished watching the most recent show (July 9) and I didn't think anything seemed out of the ordinary with his demeanor (Tata). You know... upset about work or unhappy. He seemed pretty consent with the breakup on his long-term relationship. He was heading out on a date (after helping Ninya). Pretty surprising and indeed sad to see the "in memory of" at the end of this episode. It will be interesting to see the episodes that discuss his passing.

BTW, the lifeguard situation is frustrating. I can't believe they even considered hiring 16 and 17 year old girls to man the pool area and monitor guests. Do they really think that's a great business practice? Of course they are having troubles managing the girls and the authorized guests at the pool. They just kids themselves.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLbadgirl _
> *BTW, the lifeguard situation is frustrating. I can't believe they even considered hiring 16 and 17 year old girls to man the pool area and monitor guests. Do they really think that's a great business practice? Of course they are having troubles managing the girls and the authorized guests at the pool. They just kids themselves. *


I was VERY surprised that life guards were responsible for this. The Las Vegas hotels with the nice pools are pretty strict on making sure only guests get to the pool. They generally have one entrance, and there will be someone checking and sometimes validating rooms keys. Maybe GVR has an "open" pool lay out, without fences or walls, making it super easy for people to come in off the street? That just seems really weird for Las Vegas, especially a place that wants to be a fairly high end luxury resort. IMHO, kinda lame to have that setup, and then expect kids to enforce it.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

I totally agree. When I was 17, there's no way I would have walked up to those guys with the portable tattoo parlor and asked them to leave. If it meant losing my job, so be it. You can't expect 17-year-old girls to stand up to guys like that. Just not realistic.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The last episode with him and Ninya fighting had really turned into flirting/fighting. I was looking forward to those two hooking up. He was too young, I bet it was on of those freaky heart conditions that are occurring more often in younger men these days.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

And did anybody really believe the JC2k1 guy that he really had a "hot date"? That guy is just totally off his rocker!


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *And did anybody really believe the JC2k1 guy that he really had a "hot date"? That guy is just totally off his rocker! *


Everything that guy did in this last episode looked as if it were scripted. He's the only person in the series that makes me think I'm watching The Casino on Fox instead of American Casino. Between this episode and the JC2K1 episode, he comes off as just a bad actor.

BD


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Come on guys... it's *JC1K*. How can you not know the name of one of Las Vegas' premier Ultralounges?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nataylor _
> *Come on guys... it's JC1K. How can you not know the name of one of Las Vegas' premier Ultralounges?  *


i'm holding off watching the past 2 weeks until my wife is home from her visiting but you guys are torturing me here....ultraloungs, sexy girls...i can't wait!


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

There was a small blurb in Sunday's Review Journal:

http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2004/Jul-18-Sun-2004/news/24339175.html



> The investigation, sources say, included police interest in surveillance tapes at Green Valley Ranch the night before Tata's death. Sources said Tata partied at the resort that night.


Maybe he had a little too much of something or his drink got spiked.

There's also a little blurb about Fox's Casino.


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nataylor _
> *Come on guys... it's JC1K. How can you not know the name of one of Las Vegas' premier Ultralounges?  *


I also wonder if he's too stupid to figure out that he just broadcast his home address nationwide. He must have moved by airtime, don't you think?

BD


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by barrettd _
> *I also wonder if he's too stupid to figure out that he just broadcast his home address nationwide. He must have moved by airtime, don't you think?
> 
> BD *


 You think there's actually anyone out there who wants to track this guy down? I think I'd have more fun playing with dirty socks.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nataylor _
> *You think there's actually anyone out there who wants to track this guy down? I think I'd have more fun playing with dirty socks. *


I don't work for their government but I bet a good inspector could find a thing or two to write up J whatever for


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Yeah, David (aka JC1K guy) is crazy. I completely agree with some of the other characterizations of him. He is definitely "The Casino" (Fox) material. He seems to be trying way to hard to be the ultimate Vegas Mogul. I just don't get it. 

"Hot" date? I highly doubt he was going anywhere, with anyone.


----------



## lurchsjn (Feb 19, 2004)

Just went to check the Discovery Channel website to see if they had any update. They had:

http://media.dsc.discovery.com/fansites/americancasino/tribute/tribute.html


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks for the link Lurchsjn. Did anyone happen to watching the "promotional interview videos" with Michael and Ninya? They were interesting. Those two definitely had chemistry for sure. Pretty sad watching those clips--still anxiously awaiting the episode to discuss this loss.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So it's Episode 8 tomorrow (July 23) and then Episode 9 in two weeks (August 6). What's happening next Friday (July 30) that they can't show an episode?


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *So it's Episode 8 tomorrow (July 23) and then Episode 9 in two weeks (August 6). What's happening next Friday (July 30) that they can't show an episode? *


Shark Week!!


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

There are a few land sharks on this show.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Um... um... Mrs. Arlsssssburg?

Mrs. Aylsbarg?

Um... flowers.

Greg


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

Candygram!


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Here's an interesting tidbit I ran across while looking for information on Tata: apparently Ninya was Miss Nevada in the Miss USA pageant back in 1997.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yeah...a little late to the party with that news, but its still interesting


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

Hey, it gave me an excuse to include the picture. 

(shuffles through the other thread to find the previous reference) Aha, so that's how you knew.


----------



## iceisles (Mar 9, 2003)

Are they ever going to announce the cause of death?


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Has anyone heard any more news to update the findings of his death or the show? 

I noticed last Friday there was no mention of him, Ninya was had no spots on that particular episode. So we expect to see them discuss his death tomorrow night?


----------



## iceisles (Mar 9, 2003)

Not tomorrow, as the show won't be on (it's Shark Week). Perhaps the week after.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FLbadgirl _
> *Has anyone heard any more news to update the findings of his death or the show?
> 
> I noticed last Friday there was no mention of him, Ninya was had no spots on that particular episode. So we expect to see them discuss his death tomorrow night? *


I doubt it.. He died two weeks ago, didn't he? Last week's show was during the time of the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Well, yeah, 3 weeks ago. Yeah... may be a few episodes out. The Derby was back in May right? I guess we have another episode or two to cover the span of 2 months.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

I just saw this on another board about Caesers casino and it mentioned GVR and Tata. This was published 7/24.

http://www.centredaily.com/mld/centredaily/living/9234501.htm

Specifically, the last paragraph...


> Discovery's "American Casino" went behind the scenes of the Green Valley Ranch casino/hotel in Henderson, Nev. The network has stopped filming on the show in the wake of the death of Michael Tata, the ranch's vice president of hotel operations.


Chris


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Well, if that's truly the case, rats! I liked this show.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't know why the would stop filming because of this unless the death was directly related to this. I mean it is a reality show after all. I hope that they continue with a season two, as this show is MUCH better the Fox's The Casino.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

If they truly did stop filming it point more and more to suicide as the cause of death. Of course, that's always been my guess so maybe not.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

Wow, Ninya is beautiful. That was new to me, at least. I just saw the episode with JC1K or whatever that dude's place was called. Um, well... Crazy.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The crew was taping when the news broke. Supposedly, we get to see everyone finding out in an upcoming episode. Hopefully, there won't be a permanent end to taping at GVR. I too really liked the show.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cditty _
> *I just saw this on another board about Caesers casino and it mentioned GVR and Tata. This was published 7/24.
> 
> http://www.centredaily.com/mld/centredaily/living/9234501.htm
> ...


The article was half right, they only stopped taping for a week or so. They just ordered 18 new episodes. It will be around for awhile. They are even shooting currently at the GVR.



> The Discovery Channel has ordered 18 new episodes of "American Casino," the behind-the-scenes show about Green Valley Ranch and its operation. Ratings for the Friday night slot rose in key demos, including a 50 percent ratings jump among viewers 25 to 54 from the 12 weeks prior to launch, according to the cable network.


Source


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

That makes sense. In the wake of his death, I am sure they stopped taping to decide if they really wanted to continue the show. I am glad they are continuing it. It reminds me a lot of American Chopper in how it's not about what they do per se, but their intreractions with one another.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

The Casino is promoting the show still. Last week their big sign out front said "See us on TV!" "Watch American Casino." They also have signs all inside advertising the show. So I don't think they will stop filming.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

That's great news about the continued filiming. I for one really like the show and am anxiously awaiting the next episode to be aired.

Hopefully this coming Friday (Aug. 6), right?


----------



## daylightpossum (May 22, 2003)

The Disovery website, as well as TV Guide and our local television guide all say that there is a new episode on this Friday, August 6th. But the DirecTV guide still shows some other show in the timeslot.

I'm thinking of just setting that one up to record and seeing what happens. Do the rest of you show American Casino for this week?

Randy


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

The Discovery Channel's website says there will be a new episode on Friday, hopefully DirecTv/Tribune will update their information so our Season Passes will work.

Here is what Discovery's website says about the next episode:



Spoiler



Episode 9
Waitresses from the Whiskey Bar put on a bikini fashion show as all of Green Valley Ranch pulls together to host one of its largest private parties ever.
premiere: Aug. 6, 2004


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daylightpossum _
> *The Disovery website, as well as TV Guide and our local television guide all say that there is a new episode on this Friday, August 6th. But the DirecTV guide still shows some other show in the timeslot.
> 
> I'm thinking of just setting that one up to record and seeing what happens. Do the rest of you show American Casino for this week?
> ...


I just checked the 'To Do List' and it doesn't show it for Friday. Now I need to go back and see what the heck is going on. I don't have a DirecTv so I am wondering if the new episode is in fact Friday (or for some strange reason TiVo didn't grab it this week).

EDIT: I just checked my Season Pass for American Casino and it clearly says no upcoming episodes (PERIOD). Then I did a search 'search by title' for American Casino and it's NO LONGER in the listing.

WTH?

Please tell me this show is not completely cancelled?!?


----------



## daylightpossum (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLbadgirl _
> *
> EDIT: I just checked my Season Pass for American Casino and it clearly says no upcoming episodes (PERIOD). Then I did a search 'search by title' for American Casino and it's NO LONGER in the listing.
> 
> ...


I think it's a problem with the information that TiVo is downloading, not that the show is cancelled. For some reason, the guide hasn't gotten the updated information from Discovery.

Randy


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yeah... Discovery's own webpage says that the next episode is July 31st. Sounds like a small foul-up there. Hopefully, it gets corrected soon so TiVo knows it's on.


----------



## SonicCookie (Oct 28, 2001)

The TiVo progam data is right. The Discovery Channel  website now indicates the next episode (Episode 9) will be airing in September. I wonder why they shelved the show. American Casino is my favorite show this summer. Oh well, I guess I can wait a few weeks.


----------



## daylightpossum (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SonicCookie _
> *The TiVo progam data is right. The Discovery Channel  website now indicates the next episode (Episode 9) will be airing in September. I wonder why they shelved the show. American Casino is my favorite show this summer. Oh well, I guess I can wait a few weeks. *


My guess would be that they needed to re-edit the episodes that they had in the can in light of Michael Tata's passing. Maybe they didn't want to show him in a negative light?

Randy


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

I bet thats EXACTLY what they are doing. They didnt really portray him as a hero before he died...


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Well, I am glad to hear that AC is back on the TiVo guide. I haven't checked it since the weekend so I'll check it tonight when I get home from work to make sure it records ep 9.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I am very interested to see how Nanya is going to appear in this episode. Despite all the bickering between the two of them, they were close (it was obvious and evident in the last few episodes).


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

*bump*

Does anyone know when the next show will air?

EDIT: The Discovery Website said: A Tribute to Michael Tata is Sept. 3.


----------



## bano (Oct 10, 2003)

The title of this thread is wrong. He died over a month ago.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bano _
> *The title of this thread is wrong. He died over a month ago. *


check out the date this thread started....it was right at the time.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Wow, I really hope that was a joke.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mask2343 _
> *Wow, I really hope that was a joke. *


You hope what was a joke? Tata passed away the night before this thread was started (I started it btw). Bano mentioned something about that and I was explaining that the thread title is correct based on when the thread was started. I believe he thought this was a new thread rather than somebody bumping it today.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *You hope what was a joke? Tata passed away the night before this thread was started (I started it btw). Bano mentioned something about that and I was explaining that the thread title is correct based on when the thread was started. I believe he thought this was a new thread rather than somebody bumping it today. *


I think he was talking to bano, not you..


----------



## bano (Oct 10, 2003)

So he's not dead then? Well, that's a relief.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bano _
> *So he's not dead then? Well, that's a relief. *


Go away.


----------



## daylightpossum (May 22, 2003)

Here is the latest about Michael Tata, from the 8/12 Las Vegas Review Journal: http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2004/Aug-12-Thu-2004/news/24520659.html

Randy


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Crap. The Sept. 3, 10, and 17 episodes will be repeats. The next new episode won't air until Sept. 24. (According to the LV Review-Journal.)


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

> I think he was talking to bano, not you..


Yes, I was. I guess I should have used a quote.


----------



## sher (Feb 24, 2002)

Autopsy shows painkiller, alcohol cause of Tata's death

33-year-old casino executive had been featured on television series

By FRANK CURRERI 
REVIEW-JOURNAL 





Michael Tata, a Station Casinos executive found dead last month at his Henderson home, died from an overdose of alcohol and the potent painkiller fentanyl, according to autopsy and toxicology results from the Clark County coroner's office. 

The agency classified the 33-year-old's death as accidental. Coroner Mike Murphy said medical confidentiality laws prohibit him from discussing the drug levels detected in Tata's system. 

Murphy said he also could not comment on whether a doctor had written Tata a prescription for fentanyl, an opium-based drug that is more potent than morphine and heroin and commonly used by chronic pain sufferers and cancer patients.


----------



## JPinAZ (Jun 26, 2003)

Link to story:
http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2004/Aug-17-Tue-2004/news/24555159.html

Also, the episode will air on Oct 1st.


> Craig Piligian, executive director of the Discovery Channel's "American Casino," says episode No. 11, which deals with the death of Green Valley Ranch hotel executive Michael Tata, will air at 9 p.m. Oct. 1.


http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2004/Aug-15-Sun-2004/news/24542541.html


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by lurchsjn _
> *Thanks for the info on the hotel, DeDondeEs. As they appended Resort/Spa to their name, I knew they were going to be more than the $69 or so for a weekday at the Trop or Excalibur, but wasn't sure if the extra bucks were worth it.
> 
> Andyf, have to let us know what you thought when you stay there next month.
> ...


So, I stayed there for 4 days. Price was $169, $169, $189 for the 3 nights I stayed. I'm going back for labor day weekend and the prices are around $259 and more. Depends on what nights you stay.

Yes, there's alot of construction going on but it's not too noisy. The casino is definately a locals place, didn't really see any touristy looking people. The dealers and waitresses are really nice people, not nasty like some hotels on the strip. The room I stayed in was like a normal hotel room only larger and the service is excellent. Was checked in by Ninya (much shorter than she appears on the show) and had a nice conversation about the show. I got to see the VP of Casino operations, the Food and Beverage manager (very hot!) and a couple of the other people I don't remember.

I got comp'd all my meals as I did go there for the purpose of gambling and spent long periods of time at the tables. Lunch buffet was kinda blah but the breakfast buffet was excellent. Steak dinner at Bullshrimp, the high end restaurant was excellent. All in all a great time which is why I'm going back next month.

Oh! I saw a couple of camera crews shooting around the hotel and casino for American Casino, told them I thought it was a great show, cameraman called me "Sir", Wow!


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey Andy, important question: Do they have a poker room?


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sher _
> *Autopsy shows painkiller, alcohol cause of Tata's death
> *


Suposedly intelligent people mixing (strong) medication and alcohol. amazing!

I won't even have a beer after taking an aspirin.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by SoldOnTiVo _
> *Hey Andy, important question: Do they have a poker room?  *


Unfortunately I don't think so. Video poker, Pai Gow Poker, 3 Card Poker, Crazy 4 Poker, but none where you play against each other and the dealer only deals.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by andyf _
> *Unfortunately I don't think so. Video poker, Pai Gow Poker, 3 Card Poker, Crazy 4 Poker, but none where you play against each other and the dealer only deals. *


Very sad!  Oh well, the place looks nice on TV. We'll probably go take a look anyway.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JPinAZ _
> *Link to story:
> http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2004/Aug-17-Tue-2004/news/24555159.html
> 
> ...


Seems like the air dated keeps getting pushed further and further back. Just a few weeks ago they said on Discovery.com the tribute to Tata would be Sept. 3.

I guess I'll wait until it gets closer to Oct. 1 and see if TiVo catches the new episode.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

andyf,
Will we see you in any of the upcoming episodes?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I had an opportunity to walk in front of the camera as they were shooting the pool area, but I walked around.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

ahh, you missed your 3 seconds of fame! 

I am surprised you don't see more people walking in back of the cameras and staring. I guess the editing crew has their waste baskets filled with footage like that removed.


----------



## lurchsjn (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyf _
> *I had an opportunity to walk in front of the camera as they were shooting the pool area, but I walked around. *


Glad you had a great time and sharing your experience at GVR. Have to make it over there sometime. How far of a drive is it from the strip?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

It's about 20 mins and $27 in a taxi. The reason I know is because I went for the helicopter trip to the Grand Canyon and the check-in gate was on Tropicana and Koval, close to the MGM.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

thread update.. the show talking about Tata's death was on tonight...

very very sad...


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

It was sad. I felt so bad for Ninya.  Didn't seem like she took it too well.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

I thought is was very well handled and feel sorry for her too. That was very nice what GVR did for the family with the memorial service. 

Chris


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I can't help but wonder if GVR would have done that much if it had not been on a TV show.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Here in Boston my DirecTivo guide said that the 2PM episode today will be 'Ultimate Fighting Championship' instead of 'Hendon Rocks Party' which is listed on the website. Does anyone else's guide show this discrepency?

'Ultimate Fighting Championship' episode is also listed to air at 4pm (on both the website and the tivo guide).


----------



## Apok (Apr 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snappa77 _
> *Here in Boston my DirecTivo guide said that the 2PM episode today will be 'Ultimate Fighting Championship' instead of 'Hendon Rocks Party' which is listed on the website. Does anyone else's guide show this discrepency?
> 
> 'Ultimate Fighting Championship' episode is also listed to air at 4pm (on both the website and the tivo guide). *


My guide shows the same.


----------



## gotlogos (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Snappa77 _
> *Here in Boston my DirecTivo guide said that the 2PM episode today will be 'Ultimate Fighting Championship' instead of 'Hendon Rocks Party' which is listed on the website. Does anyone else's guide show this discrepancy?
> 
> 'Ultimate Fighting Championship' episode is also listed to air at 4pm (on both the website and the TiVo guide). *


I got messed up by this. That episode was wrong and so I missed the one episode (I ht ink) that I haven't seen (which is the Ultimate episode).

Anyway I have watched this show and grown to love it. Very sad episode. I was near tears watching the tragedy episode last night.

Michael was supposedly partying at GVR the night before his death. I think it is pretty apparent he must have been taking the Fentanyl recreationally but why in the world did he do alcohol with it. (very dangerous narcotic and only for severe pain, normally for cancer patients).

Some have suggested suicide (I don't agree). But they point interestingly to the fact of a recent girlfriend breakup and also that one of the tabloids (EW) had just come out Whit a very unflattering piece on him two days before his death (that weekend). calling him 'creepy...' - '...weasel...'

Very sad...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Good old ninya: "no one could ever fill his little shoes". she's tormenting him even in death saying he was her twin, shorter twin.


----------



## landrumdh (Oct 6, 2003)

VERY sad episode.

I was also in tears during the memorial service. Partly because it was very sad, but also having flash backs to my relatives memories I've been too in the last several years.

Anyways, I heard it was OD on pain killers, and it's just really sad. Nina looks like she was hit very hard with it. I really hope she gets the support she needs from her friends and family to make it through this.

Excellent episode, and it will be very sad to watch GVR without Tatta there.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I wonder if there will be a "follow-up" in a future episode where they show the reaction when the coroners' report came out. Probably not - and, in thinking about it, there shouldn't be one.

BTW, on a related note, what about the assistant hotel manager who is know the housekeeping manager? He says that its a step up with more money - but I just don't see that (unless he gets a share in the tips).


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheerdude _
> *BTW, on a related note, what about the assistant hotel manager who is know the housekeeping manager? He says that its a step up with more money - but I just don't see that (unless he gets a share in the tips). *


I'm guessing his title before was just a title, when he was one of Ninya's flunkies. Now he's running a whole department and housekeeping has to be a real bear to manage, especially with all the suites/rooms in the new addition.

BD


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

> *Some have suggested suicide (I don't agree). But they point interestingly to the fact of a recent girlfriend breakup and also that one of the tabloids (EW) had just come out Whit a very unflattering piece on him two days before his death (that weekend). calling him 'creepy...' - '...weasel...'*


I was thinking suicide right after it happened... Even after learning exactly what caused his death. After seeing last night's show, I no longer believe that. Who kills themself the night before heading to Hawaii for vacation?



> *what about the assistant hotel manager who is know the housekeeping manager? He says that its a step up with more money - but I just don't see that.*


That's pretty clear. One job was an assistant job. The other is a manager job.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Could anyone be better suited for their job than Tata was? It was like that position was custom made for him. For me, the relationship with Ninyaa is what kept me watching. I wonder if they ever hooked up....


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

That "memorial" episode and the one before actually made Tata look a little bit better to me. Anal to the Nth degree but no one can say he wasn't dedicated to the place.

I feel sorry for Ninya. It their own weird way, it looks like they were really close. I do wish her the best.


----------



## joseph2002 (Oct 3, 2002)

The episode really moved me. Tata's relationship with Ninya kept me engaged and it was certainly sad to see it come to an end. It was apparent that Tata, (with his constant nit-picking) was respected and thought of as a passionate person when it came to GVR. Interesting thing I noticed that in the previous episode it appeared they did some editing to help set up Michael's passing. Overall enjoyed the show.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I hope they call the new tower addition.. Tata Towers or something fitting like that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *Good old ninya: "no one could ever fill his little shoes". she's tormenting him even in death saying he was her twin, shorter twin. *




Yeah. She loved the short jokes. Even when she was crying her eyes out, she still managed to make one or two. Even other GVR folks made the jokes. When they were setting up for the memorial service, someone commented on how the giant picture of Tata was taller than he was.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jsmeeker _
> *
> 
> Yeah. She loved the short jokes. Even when she was crying her eyes out, she still managed to make one or two. Even other GVR folks made the jokes. When they were setting up for the memorial service, someone commented on how the giant picture of Tata was taller than he was.  *


The funniest moment had to be when that dog pee'd on that ashtray/can that Tata was always obessing about!


----------



## joseph2002 (Oct 3, 2002)

I believe that was Joe that made the comment about the picture being taller than Tata. Said it to his mother if memory serves me right. The dog peeing was classic. Tata would have gone bonkers!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I loved the over/under on the cig butts ...wonder if the bookie had a line on that?


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joseph2002 _
> *I believe that was Joe that made the comment about the picture being taller than Tata. Said it to his mother if memory serves me right. The dog peeing was classic. Tata would have gone bonkers! *


And the comment made the mother smile, if I remember correctly.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

I agree that a fitting tribute would be to name the addition Tata Tower. He was surely dedicated to his job and expected the same perfection from his employees as he strived to attain.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Unfortunately, "tata" has a sexual connotation that probably won't go over well with senior management.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think they could call it the "Michael Tata Memorial Tower" but then refer to it as "Tower 2" or something like that in everyday use.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

What was this episode title or number, if it had one?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by YCantAngieRead _
> *What was this episode title or number, if it had one? *


Title was "Tragic Loss"

http://media.dsc.discovery.com/schedule/episode.jsp?episode=11&cpi=24756&gid=0&channel=DSC


----------



## epblvd (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *Unfortunately, "tata" has a sexual connotation that probably won't go over well with senior management. *


What does that mean?


----------



## epblvd (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *Good old ninya: "no one could ever fill his little shoes". she's tormenting him even in death saying he was her twin, shorter twin. *


I didn't take it that way....as tormenting.
I think those 2 really cared for esch other.


----------



## epblvd (Oct 5, 2004)

Does anyone think it might have been suicide?


----------



## epblvd (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by landrumdh _
> *VERY sad episode.
> 
> I was also in tears during the memorial service. Partly because it was very sad, but also having flash backs to my relatives memories I've been too in the last several years.
> ...


I cried my eyes out when I saw that episode.....what a tragic loss.


----------



## epblvd (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Swirl_Junkie _
> *Could anyone be better suited for their job than Tata was? It was like that position was custom made for him. For me, the relationship with Ninyaa is what kept me watching. I wonder if they ever hooked up.... *


YES! Absolutely!
It was Ninya and Michael making sparks fly that reeled me in as well!


----------



## epblvd (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pmyers _
> *I think they could call it the "Michael Tata Memorial Tower" but then refer to it as "Tower 2" or something like that in everyday use. *


How about the "MTMT"?
Anyway, there is a new Yahoo group devoted entirely to American Casino, stop by and join.

http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/american_casino/


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

sorry...one internet TV discussion board is enough for me


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by epblvd _
> *What does that mean? *


Check your PMs.


----------



## ggardener (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by epblvd _
> *Does anyone think it might have been suicide? *


I actually do. It is hard to know from what we have seen on the show because it is edited. A case could be made either way.

From what we saw on the episode before his death MT was making sure that everything was taken care of before he "left" (one sign of suicide). Was he making sure that those left behind could manage after he was gone? And, he kept telling everyone that he was going 'away'. Granted, he did say he was going to Hawaii. But we never saw the tickets nor did we see him give anyone any contact information while he was away. In a position such as his wouldn't he at least give Nina a phone number to call just in case his advice/knowledge was needed?

Also, I am not sure how many readers of this board are familiar with fentanyl, but to quote Rick James - "It is one hell of a drug". My first wife was on fentanyl during her last days and I saw first hand how powerful it is. And as far as I know it is not a major recreational drug.

Mixing a drug that powerful with alcohol only has one possible outcome. Karen Ann Quinlan is a fine example that you shouldn't do that.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by epblvd _
> *What does that mean? *


I dont' think it's inaappropriate.. I've always heard of a slang for a woman's breast as "tata's"

As far as suicide - I doubt it.. I thought so at first, but he had so much to live for, at least what we saw. What happened outside of the camera, we have no idea. He did look happy about going to Hawaii, but he must have known the repricussions of mixing alcohol and fentanyl.


----------



## Apok (Apr 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ggardener _
> *But we never saw the tickets nor did we see him give anyone any contact information while he was away. In a position such as his wouldn't he at least give Nina a phone number to call just in case his advice/knowledge was needed? *


He did have a cell phone though so that could of been why he didn't give any contact info out.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

The medical examiner did rule the death as accidental, not suicide. (can't find the link to the arcticle. sorry). I guess the amount of alchool and drugs in his system didn't point to suicide.

As far as "Was he making sure that those left behind could manage after he was gone?" From what we saw of his personality during the show, and the fuss he made about every little "insignificant" detail, he appears to me like the kind of guy who would basically need to be be ordered to go on a vacation. The same type of person that always thinks the whole company will fall apart if they don't show up to work for one day. My guess is he would have called from Hawaii about every day (if only to drive Ninya nuts  )

Suicide was one of my first thoughts when I heard of his passing, but the M.E. ruled otherwise.


----------



## SoldOnTiVo (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scottjf8 _
> *I dont' think it's inaappropriate.. I've always heard of a slang for a woman's breast as "tata's"*


'heard the same.

For a more obscure reference, it can also be French-Canadian slang for moron.


----------



## ggardener (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoldOnTiVo _
> *The medical examiner did rule the death as accidental, not suicide. (can't find the link to the arcticle. sorry). I guess the amount of alchool and drugs in his system didn't point to suicide.
> 
> ...
> ...


He is a link to the arcticle: http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/2004/Aug-17-Tue-2004/news/24555159.html

From the news story:

"Coroner Mike Murphy said medical confidentiality laws prohibit him from discussing the drug levels detected in Tata's system.

Murphy said he also could not comment on whether a doctor had written Tata a prescription for fentanyl, an opium-based drug that is more potent than morphine and heroin and commonly used by chronic pain sufferers and cancer patients. "

I just wonder what medical condition he could have that would have required a prescription for fentanyl. Was he terminal and didn't tell anyone about it? Also, fentanyl is a 'triplicate' drug. You don't just walk into a pharmacy and get fentanyl. When you get this drug the DEA is informed about it because they get one copy of the triplicate prescription.

Also from the news:

"Goldman said the Tata she knew wasn't as high strung as the character depicted on "American Casino."

"I think that was more for show purposes," Goldman said of Tata's on-screen, intense persona. "I think that was more for ratings. He was a hard worker, but I mean, the guy was so laid back whenever I talked with him. That's not him at all. He was fun and he was sarcastic, but he was also a nice guy."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ggardener _
> *I actually do. It is hard to know from what we have seen on the show because it is edited. A case could be made either way.
> 
> From what we saw on the episode before his death MT was making sure that everything was taken care of before he "left" (one sign of suicide). Was he making sure that those left behind could manage after he was gone? And, he kept telling everyone that he was going 'away'. Granted, he did say he was going to Hawaii. But we never saw the tickets nor did we see him give anyone any contact information while he was away. In a position such as his wouldn't he at least give Nina a phone number to call just in case his advice/knowledge was needed?
> ...


The show is 60 minutes long. It's impossible to show everything everyone does and says. I have no reason to doubt he was going on vacation. I go on vacation, and I don't show work my tickets. I don't even give them contact information. I just tell them I'm going to the Bahamas, or Las Vegas or on a cruise in Hawaii.

Of course, Tata might have given Ninya (and others) info. They don't need to show that on the show, do they? The cameras might not have been around, or maybe it was in an email.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

Tata was definitely the star employee of GVR as well as the star of the show, and I'm sure both his former co-workers as well as the audience will miss him immensely. From a former poster, there's still a number of episodes left for this season, so I'm very curious what will/won't be aired.

I'm always amused, on each episode, all well-made plans fall apart, minutes/hours before deadlines, and TATA always made sure to crack the whip and get things running, sometimes smoothly, sometimes not. I'm interested to see how things run without him, now, because I forsee more problems than before. Also, whether Ninya receives a raise or someone new is brought in to be her superior is intriguing as well.

Another funny thing: the pronunciation of TATA's name always gets butchered by his co-workers (or at least to those on camera)... is it TAH-TAH or TaTa (rhyming with PAPA)? Even at his memorial, no one way was used. With someone portrayed as he was, I'd think he'd send an e-mail on how to pronounce his name to the company directory mandatory.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

I just watched all the episodes that I got from the marathon the other day. Wow. In the beginning I thought Tata was an a-hole. But the guy really grew on me. He knew his job and did it well and his interactions with Ninya made me hooked on the show. The episode where they deal with his passing was sad. I knew he was short but for some reason I thought Ninya was tall even though they are the same height. I was so busy checking her out that my brain didn't compute that little detail.

This show is waaay better than that fiasco on FOX called 'Casino'. That show was pure garrrrbage :down: :down: . (burn in hell FOX). 
I do not mind some of the 'scripted' commentary. I like how they show all the different departments. 

I bet I am not the only one who wondered why they didn't use their high tech security system to get the purse snatchers or ppl who broke monitor screens.  After watching 'Las Vegas' on NBC all this time I had gotten an unrealistic image of how a casino runs. 

Dave (marketing, JC1k) is a moron. He couldn't get "leid" if he was in 'Hawaii' in the 'North Shore' with 'Dog the Bounty Hunter'. 
(iknowthatwascornybuticouldn'thelpit)  

SP is set up. Looking forward to future eps. Especially if they feature the staff at the Whiskey Bar.  WW


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Snappa77 _
> *...Especially if the feature the staff at the Whiskey Bar.  *


you did see the fasion show episode right? wowzers!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yeah, when we get back to Vegas, we're going to GVR and hang at the Whiskey Bar. Right after I either win the Powerball OR knock off the U.S. Mint.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *Yeah, when we get back to Vegas, we're going to GVR and hang at the Whiskey Bar. Right after I either win the Powerball OR knock off the U.S. Mint. *


Actually I was going to suggest this as a "field trip" during TC-Con 05.. we could all head over to GVR to check it out as a group (if we promise to gamble, maybe they'd send a bus to pick us up??)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Count me in, Scott!


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *Count me in, Scott! *


Sounds good..

(Off topic - make sure you go to the 6th Floor Museum in Dealy Plaza in Dallas - the tour is amazing, where Oswald was *allegedly* when JFK was shot)


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Me Too, I am going to Vegas end of the month, might head out there and check it out.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

I really felt bad for Ninya. It was apparent they were VERY close and it's so difficult to lose someone suddenly the way Tata went. GVR was made for Tata and I think the organization will have a huge void to fill.

Like many others have already said, Ninya and Tata's relationship was one of the biggest reasons I tuned in every week. I'll bet ratings and viewer numbers will drop now.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

What happened to the ultra-lounge spaz. He was not in the Tata Tribute episode at all.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by scottjf8 _
> *Actually I was going to suggest this as a "field trip" during TC-Con 05.. we could all head over to GVR to check it out as a group (if we promise to gamble, maybe they'd send a bus to pick us up??) *


TC-Con 05??

-smak-


----------



## Carfan (Aug 9, 2003)

I felt uncomfortable for Ninya as she described her perceived ability to fill Tata's shoes while the Senior Staff meets about an outside replacement.

So what happened to the Security guy that they "lost" him? It sounded like a serious matter/death as well. I noticed the change in the show opening, but was not sure why it happened.

Joe


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carfan _
> *I felt uncomfortable for Ninya as she described her perceived ability to fill Tata's shoes while the Senior Staff meets about an outside replacement.
> 
> So what happened to the Security guy that they "lost" him? It sounded like a serious matter/death as well. I noticed the change in the show opening, but was not sure why it happened.
> ...


They lost him? What do you mean? I don't remember hearing anything about the security guard.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah me either... was hoping someone here knew the scoop.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Carfan _
> *I felt uncomfortable for Ninya as she described her perceived ability to fill Tata's shoes while the Senior Staff meets about an outside replacement.
> 
> So what happened to the Security guy that they "lost" him? It sounded like a serious matter/death as well. I noticed the change in the show opening, but was not sure why it happened.
> ...


That was kinda harsh to show it that way on TV. I wouldn't want to be in her shoes. I personally don't think Ninya is ready to take on that big of a job either. She has "second in command" written all over her. At least compared to Tata, that's for sure. He made her look like rookie. 
As far as the security guard dying? I hadn't heard of it either. It's very strange indeed that there would be two dead bodies at the same place just months after going on TV. Very strange... Unless of course being a Casino worker has a higher mortality rate than other jobs. Maybe it's so darn stressful they all end up overdosing while on vacation...


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by ellinj _
> *Me Too, I am going to Vegas end of the month, might head out there and check it out. *


I'm staying at GVR (third time in 2 months) over the thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Let us know how the new "high-end steak and seafood" is working at Bull Shrimp, eh?


----------



## John McKee (Jan 22, 2000)

> _Originally posted by scottjf8 _
> *Sounds good..
> 
> (Off topic - make sure you go to the 6th Floor Museum in Dealy Plaza in Dallas - the tour is amazing, where Oswald was *allegedly* when JFK was shot) *


It's Dealey. Not to nitpick, but my best friend is a Dealey, she would kill me if I let someone spell her name wrong without saying anything.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Graymalkin _
> *Let us know how the new "high-end steak and seafood" is working at Bull Shrimp, eh? *


I ate there on August 5th so GVR would have been in control at that time. Nice 8oz Filet Migon with a potato thing, very tasty but cost $39. Thankfully it was comped.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

_Thirty-nine dollars?!_ If I ever visit, I think I'll just take in the sights and maybe one drink at Whiskey Bar. That should run only $10 or so!


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

Anyone know what happenned to the security guy? At the end of this weeks episode Joe (the GM) said they had last two people. The security guy and Michael.

What happened to the security guy?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

This was a strange episode.....the timing was way off. Tata would have been alive during all of this but they edited it like he was already gone. Tata died on July 5th/6th and all of this took place by July 1st. That scene were they toasted the 2 fallen comrades must have been shot later and edited in.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So they're playing events out of chronological order? I didn't think they would cheat like that. But hey, that's reality television.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Maybe I missed it, but did they ever say what happenned with Tata?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

They did not nor do I expect that they will. I believe they just said that there had been an "accident".


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I didn't know if it had come out in the news (I don't expect the show will really bring it up). 

It really was a powerful episode and really well done, though I do wonder about the out-of-order episode that followed it.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

It was in the Las Vegas paper(s). He apparently combined some Fentanyl, which is a very powerful pain-killer, with some alcohol. Here's a TV news story: http://www.klas-tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=2187269&nav=168YPydL


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Thanks for the link. To me Tata didn't seem like the type to mix those things, but then I guess what little we see of him we don't know him all that well. A sad loss though.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Can you think of a better way to murder someone and "make it look like an accident" than to overdose them with drugs? Especially if they have been drinking. Maybe could even spike their drink with enough of the stuff to kill them. I bet that drugs available in liquid form...

I keep thinking any day we are going to find out that both Tata and the security guard were "taken out" by some nare-do-wells. This whole thing just really feels fishy to me... Especially anal retentive Michael overdosing on drugs. It just doesn't fit for me...


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I don't think there's any evidence that the security guy is dead. If he i, they're pretty callous about it, giving Tata all the sympathy.


----------



## jlb.x (Apr 8, 2003)

It's my impression that the security _manager_ was dead (not the "Security Guard" as shown in the opening credits -- who was a different person this week), possibly happening before the Discovery Channel series started taping.

Edit: Joe mentioned they had "lost" both Tata and this other guy in the previous _year_.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

There is a new security guy in the opening credits. I haven't heard them mention anything about this new younger guy. 

I don't think they lost the security manager before taping. Although I am not absolutely sure.


----------



## QueenofTarts (Oct 16, 2004)

Very tragic. I didn't even know the guy but I find myself thinking of him and his untimely death at odd moments.

Anyway, this article had some information that I had not seen anywhere else: Ok, well as a new member it won't let me post the URL ... just add the 3 W's in at the beginning of the address below.

vegasnews.squarespace.com/casino-news/2004/10/2/american-casino-star-michael-tata-cause-of-death-redux.html

Quote from above link: "Police reports released Monday noted that officers who responded to the 911 call from Tata's roommate and found a prescription type wrapper for fetanyl 1,600 micrograms on the dresser and an empty fetanyl 1,600 microgram stick in his bedroom. 

A rolled up dollar bill was found in the dresser in the bedroom, the report notes. 

The report says that one of Tata's two male roommates told police he had been with Tata the afternoon of July 4 and that an unidentified woman had spent the night with Tata. "


----------



## Redcore (Oct 16, 2004)

I haven't been able to catch most of the episodes...most of the ones i've been able to see were repeats from before his death, so I had no idea. I watched tonights LL Cool J episode and they briefly mentioned "the loss of michael tata" so I had to check it out.

I think it's not intentional suicide, but I don't really think it was COMPLETELY accidental. My thinking is that Michael was depressed. While depressed (I speak as a counselor and someone who has been depressed before) you don't function quite the same as when you are not depressed. He was VERY VERY professional in his job and I'm sure that his possible depression would not have shown through, I highly doubt he would allow that to happen. While depressed, you can do your job fine (as long as you dont let anything you take to subdue that depression to interfere with occupational performance) and you make sure you do your job well, but you really don't care what you do to yourself...and after awhile, you become unaware of what you do to yourself. He may simply not have realized that he had taken the painkiller before he drank, or didn't think about what could happen if he took the drug after drinking. His girlfriend had moved out by this time, so he was alone...which was relatively new to him. This can bring a lot of heartache as you realize 2 years of your life is gone, and you're getting older, and your life is all work, etc. Maybe there used to be a relationship between he and Ninya and he was reminded of it everyday? that wouldn't help.

He very well could have been depressed. I really hope not, because that's a bad way to leave the earth. He was anal, but the show didn't really portray too much else than him nitpicking stuff like the newspaper not folded in the lobby lol. But I hope he's doing well on the other side!! 

**as for the security guard...i noticed he wasn't on the beginning 'credits'. That was too bad...I liked him. But he was much older than tata i think...so it's not as shocking....but still, hope he's doing well on the other side as well.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Ninya and her co worker were pretty close there in the pool don't you think?


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *Ninya and her co worker were pretty close there in the pool don't you think? *


I think they were a little drunk...


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *Ninya and her co worker were pretty close there in the pool don't you think? *


Maybe she is a little...*ahem*.....'alternative'.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I got the same impression, but that might have only been my own fantasy.


----------



## ChromeAce (Sep 20, 2002)

Combining alcohol with a sedative/painkiller is a popular way to handle a long boring flight to Hawaii, which was leaving on that day.

It seems to me no coincidence this occurred that same morning. I think he simply underestimated the effect of the combination, which is very easy to do.


----------



## wes000 (Apr 5, 2004)

What did the security guy die from?? I tried doing a search and could only find news on Tata. I think it was the last episode that I saw that GVR's boss was talking about how they lost both Tata and the security officer and how they wanted to remember them both. He wasnt that much older than Tata. I would guess no more than 5 or 6 years at most. Couldnt been over 40.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by newsposter _
> *Ninya and her co worker were pretty close there in the pool don't you think? *


It was funny to watch Ninya ask people to leave the lobby while she was dripping wet with a big towel wrapped around her.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wes000 _
> *What did the security guy die from?? I tried doing a search and could only find news on Tata. I think it was the last episode that I saw that GVR's boss was talking about how they lost both Tata and the security officer and how they wanted to remember them both. He wasnt that much older than Tata. I would guess no more than 5 or 6 years at most. Couldnt been over 40. *


As others have said, it's not the former security guard on the opening credits who died. It was a security manager who likely passed away before the show even began taping, as there has never been a mention of him before this. Two team members passed away in the same year, and it was just Joe remembering them...


----------



## RockJock (Apr 6, 2000)

Please let this thread die and start new ones about the upcoming shows.

Thanks.


----------



## basgreuter (Oct 11, 2005)

My opinion is that some ,not to mention persons, had a drug problem at the GVR. Fool. 


Illicit use
Illicit use of pharmaceutical fentanyls first appeared in the mid-1970´s in the medical community and continues to be a problem in the United States. United States authorities classify fentanyl as a narcotic. To date, over 12 different analogues of fentanyl have been produced clandestinely and identified in the U.S. drug traffic. The biological effects of the fentanyls are indistinguishable from those of heroin, with the exception that the fentanyls may be hundreds of times more potent. Also, fentanyl has a shorter duration than heroin does. Fentanyls are most commonly used by intravenous administration, but like heroin, they may also be smoked or snorted. One common street name for fentanyl is china white.

Actiq has begun to appear on the streets under the street name of "percopop", although the cost of the drug for actual patients is more than $30 USD for each unit, with the black market cost is at least ten times that.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Is this show still airing new episodes? It moved to the Travel Channel, which I don't get with my "advanced basic" cable.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

No, the travel channel just seems to have the old episodes. I don't know why the show stopped. I really liked it, and I can't imagine it was hurting their business.


----------



## DarrenW (Sep 10, 2002)

I've picked up a couple of episodes dated 2005 recently, and I'm sure I've never seen them before. There was an executive retreat in one, and Ninya meeting the new VP Hotel in another. I certainly thought these were new episodes.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

negative...though I wish it did have new eps. Stupid w/l for casino diaries keeps popping up with 3 yr old eps and thought I could watch A/C again, I wouldn't watch the diaries again unless they were new. 

wow that cable system bites...T/C is a mainstay I had thought


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

I was in LV in late August. I asked if they were producing new shows for American Casino and they told me not at the Green Valley Ranch. 

GVR/Station Casinos is building a new property. When that property is up and running, American Casino will return with a new season at that location.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Guess it went the way of the JC1K club.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

DarrenW said:


> I've picked up a couple of episodes dated 2005 recently, and I'm sure I've never seen them before. There was an executive retreat in one, and Ninya meeting the new VP Hotel in another. I certainly thought these were new episodes.


I've seen those, and I do believe they were from 2005, but since I just learned about it switching channels, it certainly wasn't since that happened.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DarrenW said:


> I've picked up a couple of episodes dated 2005 recently, and I'm sure I've never seen them before. There was an executive retreat in one, and Ninya meeting the new VP Hotel in another. I certainly thought these were new episodes.


do you mean the new boss that lived in the hotel for a while then they kicked him out because they needed the room? I did see that run of shows.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

cpalma said:


> I was in LV in late August. I asked if they were producing new shows for American Casino and they told me not at the Green Valley Ranch.
> 
> GVR/Station Casinos is building a new property. When that property is up and running, American Casino will return with a new season at that location.


Really? That would be interesting.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Is this show still airing new episodes? It moved to the Travel Channel, which I don't get with my "advanced basic" cable.


No new episodes yet, although I didn't get Travel Channel until last week, when Comcast added TC and Discovery HD.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

DarrenW said:


> I've picked up a couple of episodes dated 2005 recently, and I'm sure I've never seen them before. There was an executive retreat in one, and Ninya meeting the new VP Hotel in another. I certainly thought these were new episodes.


Yeah, those two shows you mentioned are not new. I actually caught one of them the other day....

My gut feel is that this show is not coming back


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

cpalma, do you happen to know if it's with the same "cast" of people? I am just curious if they will move Ninya over to manage it. 

Any other interesting tidbits you gleamed while over there?


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

FLbadgirl said:


> cpalma, do you happen to know if it's with the same "cast" of people? I am just curious if they will move Ninya over to manage it.
> 
> Any other interesting tidbits you gleamed while over there?


I guess that would be determined by the Hotel management (if they move current GVR employees to manage the new property). I would think they would make those decisions based on their employees skills and not based on the TV show American Casino. For TV ratings, it would probably be a good thing to use some of the old 'cast' members as we've gotten to know and like/dislike them. It didn't seem like they weren't too impressed with Ninya's skills, considering they never considered her to replace Tata.

The man I spoke to never watched an episode, so it's probably more interesting to us then those who live and work there.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

cpalma said:


> I guess that would be determined by the Hotel management (if they move current GVR employees to manage the new property). I would think they would make those decisions based on their employees skills and not based on the TV show American Casino. For TV ratings, it would probably be a good thing to use some of the old 'cast' members as we've gotten to know and like/dislike them. It didn't seem like they weren't too impressed with Ninya's skills, considering they never considered her to replace Tata.
> 
> The man I spoke to never watched an episode, so it's probably more interesting to us then those who live and work there.


IIRC, it was a matter of experience, not her skills. She herself acknowledged that, and never seemed to think she should have gotten the job.

So is the new hotel they were building open yet? Any idea where their new property will be? Is it on the strip?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

jeff125va said:


> IIRC, it was a matter of experience, not her skills. She herself acknowledged that, and never seemed to think she should have gotten the job.
> 
> So is the new hotel they were building open yet? Any idea where their new property will be? Is it on the strip?


Red Rock, opening Spring, 2006. It's not on The Strip.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

So is the show DOA... I would be suprised if it came back 2 years later with a new property.. The whole span of this show was amazing. Not really much known about it at first, but became a bit of a cult hit... Then the whole Tata thing basically took the show down for the count. The layoff and everything and the unstable schedule and burn off of episodes.

It seems like it crashed as fast as it rose. I do not know if it ever had good ratings, although I am not sure that would be hard to do for the travel channel.

Regardless, I was hoping this would come back, but I doubt it would ever be the same even if it ever did come back.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It definately went downhill after Tata died.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

Are there new episodes right now? I haven't heard or seen a thing in the To-Do List.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

You know, it did come back for something like 6 episodes on The Travel Channel a few months ago. The focus on the show has completely changed, they weren't even showing Ninya very much. I don't think Tata's replacement is as comfortable on camera as Tata was.

There were some neat moments though. The new tower got completed and they turned the room with the screwed-up window into a rec-room for the security guys. Six months after Michael Tata's death, they invited his mother to the casino and she had a good cry with Ninya.

I think that was the final episode, because the whole thing had a finality to it. The final moment of the show had the casino director, I forget his name, explain that the casino wouldn't be near what it is now had it not been for Tata.

Greg


----------



## dd28021980 (Aug 1, 2006)

American Casino's Michael Tata: Cause of Death Revealed 
by Sting7 -- 08/29/2004 


More than a month after his death, toxicology exams have revealed the cause of the passing of hotel-casino executive Michael Tata, of American Casino. It appears that the talented young life of Tata is just one of the latest victims of a growing, and troubling, Las Vegas trend. 

View Printable version of this article

Michael Tata, a prominently featured and popular staff member shown on the Discovery Channel's American Casino, was found dead July 6 at his home in Henderson, NV. However, the cause of death could not be determined until toxicology test results were received. Those results are now in. Toxicology tests revealed evidence of the drug Fentanyl, a powerful pain medicine often used by cancer patients. The drug slows down respiratory functions and carries a warning not to be ingested with alcohol. The tests confirm that Tata died from a combination of the painkiller fentanyl and alcohol. His death has been ruled accidental. 

However, those close to Tata say that the young executive had never reported having any form of cancer, nor did he show any symptoms of the disease. In fact, the work schedule he maintained suggested he was in perfect health. 

The combination of fentanyl and alcohol has been referred on the club scene as a "Las Vegas Cocktail" in the suddenly-burgeoning prescription drug black market. Six to eight months ago, the "Las Vegas cocktail" was a blend of OxyContin and Soma, a prescription muscle relaxant. Now, the "cocktail" has morphed into a combination of Soma, Viagra and Fentanyl--a raspberry-flavored lollipop that delivers a narcotic commonly considered to be 80-100 times more powerful than morphine. Add a little cocaine, as is common, and you have a potentially lethal concoction that Detective Paul DeAngelis told the Las Vegas Mercury, "will (a) keep you up all night and (b) probably make your heart explode." DeAngelis is a Southern Nevada Pharmaceutical Narcotics Enforcement Team member, who adds, "The prescription (drug) problem in Nevada absolutely dwarfs that of illicit drugs," 

UMC clinical pharmacist Don Frisch concurs to the Associated Press that fentanyl can turn deadly if it's used recreationally, especially if alcohol is added to the mix, "When used in combination with other respiratory depressants, like alcohol or valium, you can actually have an enhanced effect on the respiratory system -- leading to death," Frisch said. 

According to police reports, Tata had consumed both vodka and a stick of fentanyl shortly before his death. Again, they say it was an accidental death. 

An episode on Sept. 3 will pay tribute to Michael Tata. Fans of the show are invited to make contributions to the Michael J. Tata Scholarship which will benefit the UNLV hotel administration program of which Tata was a graduate. 

You can send your contribution to: 

Michael Tata Scholarship Fund
4505 S. Maryland Parkway 
Box 456013 
Las Vegas, NV 89154-6013


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

Ummm....not meaning to state the obvious - but .....

This info is two years old. What's your point?


----------



## harvscar (Dec 7, 2001)

/Chevy Chase
This just in, Michael Tata is still dead.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

He registered just so he could revive a 2 year old thread. Congrats.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

dd28021980 said:


> American Casino's Michael Tata: Cause of Death Revealed
> by Sting7 -- 08/29/2004
> According to police reports, Tata had consumed both vodka and a stick of fentanyl shortly before his death. Again, they say it was an accidental death.
> 
> ...


I'll get my checkbook.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

harvscar said:


> /Chevy Chase
> This just in, Michael Tata is still dead.


What about Generalissimo Francisco Franco?


----------



## deleatedd (Dec 7, 2006)

Ntombi said:


> No, he's a clean-shaven brunette, average height, always impeccably dressed and always high-strung. In the first episope, I think they showed him having a drink with Wayne, the Director of Marketing.


DOES ANYONE REALLY KNOW HOW TALL MICHAEL ACTUALLY WAS???


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

coincidentally, the ep where he died is showing on ch 285 at 8am today


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Methinks some canned processed meat product is about to be introduced.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

steve614 said:


> Methinks some canned processed meat product is about to be introduced.


agreed :up:

Hormel, no?


----------



## MiakioAmy (Oct 2, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Methinks some canned processed meat product is about to be introduced.


Why do they need to bring back such old threads? Why don't they just comment on current ones?


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

he's still dead.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Any bets on mondoman's IP address? For the spam I'm seeing on my server, I was getting a lot of registrations from eastern Europe from places like Latvia and Belarus.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't get ch 285


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

ellinj said:


> he's still dead.


But is Leah Remini still fat?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Wow, I saw this thread pop up and my first thought was, "Again?"

I still miss this show. 

Greg


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

gchance said:


> I still miss this show.


Definite +1 here. I wish they'd bring it back in some way. I'd be curious to see where the "cast" is now.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gchance said:


> Wow, I saw this thread pop up and my first thought was, "Again?"
> 
> I still miss this show.
> 
> Greg


Me too. After Tata died, it went downhill fast though. A lot's changed since then... Station Casinos, aka the owners of Green Valley Ranch are actually in bankruptcy right now. Of course they also own the UFC, so they aren't exactly hurting for money.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Me to, We enjoyed the show, we were sorry to see it go.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Maybe they can start a 'Dubai Casino' show now that City Center is open.


----------

